

Intro to Comp Sci language breakdown - staticshock

I'm interested to know what universities offer (or offered) as the programming language(s) in their introductory programming courses.<p>If you majored in computer science, or if you know about the introductory computer science program at some university, could you leave a message here with: University Name / Language(s) / Time Frame (or year)<p>I'm not interested in their relative merits, just the hard facts: what, where, when.
======
staticshock
I went to UConn, which taught C++ until 2004 or so, at which point they
switched to Java.

I also know that MIT used to run with Scheme, until just recently (2008?),
when they switched to Python.

------
miloshh
Cornell / Matlab or Java / 2009 and many years past. You can choose multiple
versions of those courses. There is even a "robotics" version.

------
rcfox
University of Waterloo / Scheme / 2009 <\-- Computer Science

University of Waterloo / C# / 2009 <\-- Computer Engineering

------
DanielStraight
Loyola University New Orleans / VB.NET, Java / 2004

Computer science program is now extinct though.

